# 2011 Cannondale Synapse 5 Vs. Specialize Robaix Compac



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a question for this room. Prior to making my decision to choose the 2011 Cannondale Synapse 5 (aluminum) over the Specialize Robaix (carbon fiber) was both price and my perception aluminum is a lot less of a headache to own than Carbon fiber that seems to be a magnet for frame getting scratched, nicked, chipped, and chainsuck, The Specialize was also 1200 dollars more and while I can agree Carbon fiber is way softer and more comfortable than aluminum, I felt uncomfortable buying a bike that uses carbon fiber as they require more care and being that one scratch would be enough to cause me a lot of grief, I didn't want to throw that much money away. I understand if you get into an accident both may not fare well but I think with Carbon Fiber, it can get chipped from pebbles, scratched from falling over etc..etc.. Yes I am aware there is a school of thought the frame can be repaired with fiberglass resign, I would not feel comfortable owning it. Are there any owners here who hesitated and ended up going with aluminum for the same reasons I chose to stay away from carbon fiber? Did I make a mistake in buying the cannondale over specialize? I think specialize is better quality overall.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, you could've gotten the best of both....Cannondale Synapse Carbon :thumbsup:. That's what I got last year. It's an excellent bike, very smooth and compliant, comfortable riding position, and fast enough if you're not racing. But I won't beat you up for choosing the aluminum one.

It probably comes down to two things for you: the kind of roads you ride, and money.


I would imagine the aluminum Synapse rides fairly well and close to the carbon one, as long as you ride decent roads. It's when you get on uneven asphalt and do long rides that it is more noticeable....although some don't even feel that. After all, many people love the alu CAAD bikes. If your roads are beaten up, alu can be harsh....but if they are good roads it may ride essentially the same for you as carbon.


Personally, I don't even think one iota about dinging, scratching, or banging my carbon bike. I ride on clean roads with little debris/rocks, clean it once in awhile, and hang it up in a bike stand. I don't drop it or put it where it will fall....it's not that hard to be careful....but I would do the same if it were aluminum. If I crash it, it's on me and I'll worry about it then. Sheit happens in so many different ways. But, if by crashing and crapping your carbon bike you will be devastated, then you did the right thing in buying an aluminum one that might be fixed easier. If you race, or ride carelessly, go aluminum. Do you drop your cell phone often? Do you ding your car often? If so, go aluminum on the bike 


I wouldn't obsess over it, either way. Ride what you bought, have fun, enjoy the sport :thumbsup:.

**


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Erion nice write up! You bring many good points but yes the aluminum really does suck on rough roads even with the SAVE system. On the bike trail however, there is not much difference between the two; carbon vs aluminum. Choosing aluminum was a tough decision as I really wanted the 2011 Specialize Robaix but for $1200 more it was hard to justify the extra dollars. If I was a racer, going into competition, then yes maybe it was worth it but as a runner my primary sport is running. Also, I was looking at the Rival group set vs Shimano 105 and although the Rival seems a bit lighter, it also seems to be cheap material and if I did go with Specialize, for the same price I would have picked the Shimano group. Yes heavier but it seems better built. Anyway you got the proper perspective on how to ride a carbon bike, just ride it. For me it would be a piece of art. My car, I paid a lot more money yet I treat it like crap, if I get dings and scratches not a big deal. A carbon bike is cheap in comparison but nevertheless I have read that once carbon gets chipped, water will act as a hydrollic jack and seperate the fibers ruining it. Even for a short time I would not be happy about that.


----------



## ron_g217 (May 11, 2011)

Cannondale FTW!!! My first roadie ever 11 Synapse Carb5 never let me down. 1 mo old now... Specialized is a great bike and so as Cannondale's but $1200 more is a whole another bike IMO. Unless $$ is not a factor. Ride both and then decide.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

I got the Synapse 5 alloy back in March and I have to say that I love it (with the exception of the wheels....which are rubbish). I have heard the same wories about carobn fibre as you but, as far as I know, most of them are unfounded. The only reason I am not riding carbon now is that it is out of my budget. I am a big guy at 6'1" 210lbs and would have no trouble or worry putting myself on a CF frame. As things go, I cannot say enough about the alloy Synapse. The ride is as smooth as I have ever had on an alloy bike and the frame design is very comfortable for me.

Here is the link to my first ride report: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=243762

I have had many Kms on it since and still love it.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

The Synapse 5 wheels I don't think are garbage. They are Shimano which is pretty decent, maybe not as light as the Fulkrum but certainly better than a lot of stuff on the market. One thing I did to make my ride softer was to lower front tire pressure to 100 lbs which makes it feel like a carbon frame. As far as me buying a carbon frame, I am going to pass on that. If I could get carbon for the same price I paid for my aluminum Synapse 5, then yeah I would get it in spite of the fact a chainsuck could ruin the frame. But at $2400 dollars, I'd be less tolerant of the CF frame getting dinged by pebbles, scratched by leaning it up against something, chainsuck whatever. I paid 1400 out the door with tax on my Synapse 5 aluminum and it rides pretty well and the best part is I don't have to worry about the fibers losing their clearcoat from cables wearing it down, thus creating a situation like a hydrolic jack, seperating the fibers.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Well it may be that I am 210lbs, but I just got back from my morning ride and I was concentrating on the ride feel and the Shimano RS10s are definitely a very flexy wheel. They will certainly be my first upgrade. I am not worried about wheel weight (not at my size anyway) but I do like them to feel stiff especially when cornering, which these surely do not.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

I am 145 lbs and don't feel any flex at all. I am primarily a runner and biking is just for recovery. Almost impossible to get my heart high enough on a bike. Glad I did not buy the carbon fiber frame. Heard too many unhappy customers complain


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

*Cycling I find nowhere near as good as running*

I am a runner and always have. I enjoy cycling for just getting some fresh air but have given up hope of this becoming a cardio workout. It is impossible to get my heart rate more than 120 regardless how fast I go. I also find that burning calories, you have to ride like 50 miles to get anything substantial which is frustrating


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

jwk said:


> I am a runner and always have. I enjoy cycling for just getting some fresh air but have given up hope of this becoming a cardio workout. It is impossible to get my heart rate more than 120 regardless how fast I go. I also find that burning calories, you have to ride like 50 miles to get anything substantial which is frustrating


I agree with you 100%. Since I started cycling I just couldn't get my heart rate high enough to really feel like I'm doing anything for my heart. Now I combine running into my week and my heart is the last thing slowing me down on fast group rides.


----------



## Fyrblade (Apr 23, 2012)

Give mountainbiking a shot if you'd like to get your heart it. 

That'll do it!


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Fyrblade said:


> Give mountainbiking a shot if you'd like to get your heart it.
> 
> That'll do it!




Intervals.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Here is a good article on the Synapse. Based on this article, I'm not sure I good justify the $1200 to upgrade to the carbon fiber Roubaix or carbon Synapse. If I had an extra $1200 around my bank account, I could see spending it. 

Bike companies are making a lot of progress with the aluminum ride. Adding stiffness and comfort where it is needed. 20.1 lbs for a 56cm is a good weight for a $1400 bike. I'm like you in regards to dings/dents on aluminum vs carbon. If you dent your Synapse, you can most likely keep riding it or at worst find a replacement frame of similar quality for $500. Carbon fiber will cost you $350-500 on a minor repair plus shipping to and from. 

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/review-cannondale-synapse-5-12-45884


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

JWK you should have looked around a little more I bought a brand new 2011 cf synapse with apex for $1,347 plus tax. As far as heart rate how are you riding? Are you telling me that sprinting up a hill or mountain side will not raise your HR? If that is true I guess you are not worried about burning calories because you must be in fantastic shape and have a very low BMI.


----------

